# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Easy Zikr which is light on the tongue but heavy on the scales!

## the_truth

*Easy Zikr which is light on the tongue but heavy on the scales!*


*All of these Dhikr are so easy and light on the tongue but SO heavy on the scales!*


*1. Earn a thousand good deeds in Minutes*


*Prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him) said:* "Is anyone of you incapable of earning one thousand Hasanah (rewards) a day?" Someone from the gathering asked, *"How can anyone of us earn a thousand Hasanah?"* Prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him) said: "Glorify Allah a hundred times by just saying *Subhanallah* and a Good deeds will be written for you, or a thousand sins will be wiped away. *(Muslim 4:2073)*


*2. One of the Rare Treasures of Paradise*


Hadhrat Abu Dharr [Ra] narrated that Rasulallah [Saw] said: Should I not tell you of one treasure of the unlimited treasures of Paradise? *I replied spontaneously* Oh Rasulallah (Peace be upon him) that would be an honour indeed! *Rasulallah (Saw) said*: *That rare treasure is LA HAWLA WA LA QUWWATA ILLA BILLAH.* (The strength to do good and to refrain from evil comes from the grace and mercy of Allah!) *-(Ibn Majah)* 

Hadrat Abu Dharr al-Ghifari (may Allah be pleased with him) narrates that "my beloved friend (the Holy Prophet Muhammad, may Allah's blessings and peace be upon him) has enjoined five things upon me. He has commanded me to love and be close to the poor and the downtrodden, and he has commanded me to look at those in the world who are of lower rank than me, and not at those who are of higher rank, and he has commanded me to be kind to the kinsman and to preserve and keep intact the bond of kinship, and he has commanded me not to ask for anything from anyone as a favour and he has commanded me to speak the truth at all times though it may be bitter for others, and he has commanded me to care nothing for the rebuke of those who revile and villify in the path of Allah, and he has commanded me to recite much the Kalima of: *Laa Hawla wa laa Qawwuta Illaa Billah* (there is no power or strength but in Allah) because all these things are from the treasure-house (of Allah) which is under the ninth heaven. *(Ahmad)*


*3. A Date Palm planted in Paradise for the one who Recites this*


*Hadhrat Jaa'bir [Ra] narrated that Rasulallah(Peace be upon him) said:* For the person who recites *SUB-HAN'ALLAH HIL AZEEM WA BI-HAM'DIHI,* [Pure and perfect is Allah in his glory and praise], - A date palm will be planted for him in Paradise (Tirmidhi)

*Another Narration says:*

*Forgiveness for Sins Even Though they are like the Foam of the Sea:* 

*Narrated Abu Huraira: Allahs Apostle said,* *Whoever says*, *Subhan Allaahi Wa bihamdihi*, {Allah is free from imperfection and His is the praise}. One hundred times a day, will be forgiven all his sins even if they were as much as the foam of the sea. *(Bukhari, Book #75, Hadith #414)*



*4. We Can Earn Over a BILLION Rewards in Just a Few Seconds!*



*Narrated Ubaadah that the Messenger of Allah said,* Whoever seeks forgiveness for the believing men and believing women, Allah will write for him a good deed for each believing man and believing woman. *(Tabarrani)* 



*5. That Which Shall Have no Equal on the Day of Resurrection:* 



*Narrated Abu Huraira:Allahs Apostle said,* Whoever says one hundred times in a day: 

*Laa ilaaha illallaah wahdahuu laa shareeka lahu, lahu-l-mulk wa lahu-l-hamd wa huwa alaa kulli shaiin qadeer,* 

(None has the right to be worshipped but Allah, the Alone Who has no partners, to Him belongs Dominion and to Him belong all the Praises, and He has power over all things (i.e. Omnipotent),} 

he will get the same reward as given for manumitting ten slaves; and one hundred good deeds will be written in his accounts, and one hundred sins will be deducted from his accounts, and it (his saying) will be a shield for him from Satan on that day till night, and nobody will be able to do a better deed except the one who does more than he. *(Bukhari, Book #75, Hadith #412)* 


*6. Four Phrases that are Heavier on the Scales than an Entire Morning of Dhikrullah (Remembrance of Allah):* 



The Mother of the Believers, Juwairiyah bint Al-Harith reported that the Prophet came out from my apartment in the morning as I was busy in performing the dawn prayer. He came back in the forenoon and found me sitting there. The Prophet said, Are you still in the same position as I left you. I replied in the affirmative. Thereupon the Prophet said, I recited four phrases three times after I had left you. If these are to be weighed against all you have recited since morning, these will be heavier. *These are:* 

*Subhan-Allah Wa bihamdihi, adada khalqihi, wa rida-a nafsihi, wa zinatah arshihi, wa midada kalimatihi* 

(Allah is free from imperfection and I begin with His praise, as many times as the number of His creatures, in accordance with His Good Pleasure, equal to the ink that may be used in recording the words (for His Praise). *(Muslim)*


*7. A Phrase that Comes with Rewards in the MILLIONS:* 


On the authority of Abdullah ibn Umar that the Prophet said: Whoever enters a market and says: 

*Laa ilaaha ill Allah Wahdahu laa shareeka lah, lahul Mulku Wa lahul Hamdu yuhyi Wa yumeetu Wa huwa Hayyun laa yamoot, bi yadihil khayr, wahuwa alaa kulli shay in qadeer* 

{There is nothing worthy of worship but Allah, He is alone without partner, to Him belongs the dominion and the praise, he causes life and death and He is the Living One and will never die. In His Hand is all good, and He is over all things capable.) 

Allah will write for him a million good deeds erase a million of his bad deeds and build for him a house in Jannah.

And in another narration, instead of mentioning that Allah will build a house in Jannah, it states, and he will be raised one million levels. *(Tirmidhi).* 


*8. Reciting Tasbeeh, (Subhanballah), Tahmeed (Alhamdolillah) and Takbeer Allahu Akbar), and enjoining what is Good and forbidding what is evil, and praying Salaatul Duha (Breakfast prayer).,*



*It was narrated from Abu Dharr that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said:* For every bone of the son of Adam a charity must be given each day. Every Tasbeehah (saying Subhaan Allah -Glory be to Allah) is a charity, every Tahmeedah (saying Al-hamdu Lillaah -praise be to Allah) is a charity, every tahleelah (saying Laa ilaaha ill-Allah -There is no god but Allah) is a charity, every takbeerah (saying Allaahu akbar -Allah is Most Great) is a charity, enjoining what is good is a charity, forbidding what is evil is a charity, and two Rakahs (Nafil) offered in the mid-morning (Duha) is sufficient. *(Muslim, 720)*



*9. The Virtues of Reciting Tasbih at-I-Fatima*



A well-known Tradition of the Prophet (Peace be upon him) has it that the Prophet's beloved daughter (and Hazrat Ali's (Ra) wife), Hazrat Fatima (Ra), used to perform all the domestic duties with her own hands. She had even to draw water from the well and to carry it home and to grind the corn in the millstone. One day she begged the holy Prophet (Peace be upon him) to provide her with a domestic servant upon which the Prophet (Peace be upon him) observed, "I will tell you of something that will serve you better than a domestic servant. Recite Subhaa-nallaah 33 times, Alhamdu lillaah 33 times, and Allahu Akbar 34 times after each Salaah and on retiring to bed. This will be of greater value to you than a servant."

*Another Tradition says,* "Whoever will recite after each Salaah 33 times Subhaa-nallaah, 33 times Alhamdu lillaah, and 34 times Allahu Akbar, and, at the end of it, the Kalima of Laa ilaaha illal laahu wahdahu laa sharika lahu lahul mulku wa-lahul hamdu wa huwa alaa kulli shay-in qadeer. (There is no Allah but one Allah. He is alone. No partner hath. He Him belongs sovereignty and unto Him belongs Praise and He is all-Powerful) all his sins will be forgiven even if they be as profuse as the foam of the sea." 



*10. How to Erase 2500 Sins in 5 minutes!* 



*Abd-Allaah ibn Amr (may Allah be pleased with him) who said:* The Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said: There are two qualities, no Muslim man acquires them but he will enter Paradise, and they are simple and easy. He should glorify Allah (say Subhaan Allah) ten times immediately after each prayer, and praise Him (say Al-hamdu Lillaah) ten times and magnify Him (say Allaahu Akbar) ten times. 

*I saw the Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) counting this on his fingers. He said:* That makes one hundred and fifty on the tongue and one thousand five hundred (hasanaat) in the scales.

*[Translators note:* each of three phrases repeated ten times makes thirty; multiplied by the number of daily prayers, which is five, makes one hundred and fifty. Each of these good deeds of the tongue will be rewarded with ten hasanaat which will be added to the total of good deeds to be weighed in the balance or scales on the Day of Judgement].


*11. Glorifying Allah 100 times when one goes to bed*


When you go to bed, glorify Him and praise Him and magnify Him One hundred times: that will be one hundred on the tongue and a thousand in the scales. 

*Who among you does 2,500 bad deeds in one day?* *They said:* How could we not count (our sins)? He said: The Shaytaan comes to any one of you whilst he is praying and says, Remember this, remember that, until he finishes his prayer and does not do (this dhikr), or he comes to him when he is lying down and makes him sleepy, until he falls asleep (without doing this dhikr). *(Sunan al-Tirmidhi, 3332).* 



*12. Earning a 1000 good deeds and wiping away a 1000 bad deeds in Minutes*



*If a person says* "Subhanallah" (glory be to Allah) 100 times, a thousand good deeds are recorded for him and a thousand bad deeds are wiped away. *(Muslim)*



*13. Jannat becomes obligatory for the one who Recites the following*



*Abu Said (Ra) said that Rasullallah (Peace be upon him) said,* *Whoever says:* 

Radeetu billahi rabban, Wa bil-Islaami deenan, Wa bi-Muhammadin rasoolan

Jannah becomes obligatory for him (to enter). *(Abu-Dawud)*

*- Best said in Morning and Evening with "Nabiyan wa rasoolan"* 



*14. The Virtues of Reciting the First Kalimah* 



*The declaration of belief in the oneness of Allah or kalimah tayyibah*

Laa ilaaha ill-Allah 

(There is no worthy of worship except Allah) 

This should be read as much as possible all the time where we are and whatever were doing as long as it is not in the toilet.

*Hadrat Zaid bin Arqam (Allah be pleased with him) narrated that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said:* Whoever says Laa ilaaha illal-laahsincerely will enter the Paradise. 

*It was said:* And what is the [sign of] sincerity? *He said:* That this kalimah stops him from those things which Allah has forbidden. *(Tabaraani in Awsat-ul-Kabeer)* 

Do you not see how Allah puts forth the likeness of a good word (kalimah tayyibah)? It is like a good tree, whose root is firmly fixed and whose branches reach to the sky. It brings forth its fruit in all seasons by the command of its Lord. And Allah sets forth parables for men, so that they may take heed. And the likeness of an evil word (kalimah khabeetha- a word of shirk) is like an evil tree, which is uprooted from the face of the earth, and has no stability. *(Quran: 24-26)* 



*15. Virtues of Reciting the Third Kalimah:* 



The word of glorification or the Kalima-e-Tamjeed

*Subh?na-ll?hi, wa-l-hamdu li-ll?hi, Wa l? il?ha ill?-ll?hu, wa-ll?hu akbar. Wa l? hawla Wa l? quwwata ill? bi-ll?hi-l-aliyyi-l-az?m* 

(Glory be to Allah. And praise be to Allah. And there is no god except Allah. And Allah is the Greatest. And there is no power and no strength except with Allah, the Most High, And Most Great) 

*Ibn Masood (Allah be pleased with him) narrated that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said:* When I met Prophet Ibrahim (peace be upon him) in the night of Miraaj (Night of ascension) he asked me to convey his Salaam to my Ummah and to tell them that the Paradise has a fertile soil and sweet water, and is like a vast field. And its plants are [the words above]. 

*Another version says:* Whoever recites the words above, a tree in Paradise is planted for him for each word he says. *(Virtues of Dhikr; Tirmidhi)*



*16. Virtues of reading the Fourth Kalimah:* 



*The word of Oneness of Allah or the Kalima-e-Tawhid:* 

*L? il?ha ill?-ll?hu wa?dahu l? shar?ka lahu lahu-l-mulku Wa lahu-l-hamdu yu?yi Wa yum?tu Wa huwa ?ayyu-ll? yam?tu abadan abada, ??-l-jal?li wa-l-ikr?m, biyadihi-l-khayr, wa huwa al? kulli Shayin qad?r.*

(There is no god except Allah, Who is Alone and has no partners. For Him is the Dominion and for Him is all praise. He gives life and causes death. And He is living and will never ever die. Owner of Majesty and Honour: In His Hands is all goodness. And He has power over all things)

*Abu Hurairah (Allah be pleased with him) reports that the Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him) said:* A person who recites: *Laa ilaaha illal-laahu wahdahu laa shareeka lahu, lahul-mulku wa lahul-hamdu wa huwa alaa kulli shay-in qadeer,* a hundred times daily will have reward equal to that of freeing ten slaves and one hundred good deeds will be written for him, and one hundred of his sins will be lifted from him, and for the whole day, he will remain immune from the Shaytaan until the evening, and on the Day of Judgment, no one will exceed him in merit except one who has done [these phrases] more. *(Agreed Upon)* 

*Here are the virtues of Qur'an and some recommended Surah's:*



*17. Reward for Reciting each letter of Holy Quraan.*



*It was narrated that Abd-Allaah ibn Masood said: The Messenger of Allah (peace and blessings of Allah be upon him) said:* Whoever reads a letter of the Book of Allah will be credited with a good deed, and a good deed gets a tenfold reward. I do not say that Alif-Laam-Meem is a letter, rather alif is a letter, laam is a letter and meem is a letter. *(Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 2910)*



*18. Surah Fathiha The Mother of the Quran and a cure for every disease*



Abu Sulaiman says that once a group of Companions were in an expedition (ghazwa) when they happened to come across an epileptic person, who was unconscious. One of the Companions recited Surah Al-Fatiha and blew in his ear. The epileptic person immediately cured. When Sayyidana Muhammad (Peace be upon him) was informed of this, he said: It (Surah Al-Fathiha) is The Mother of the Quran (Umm al-Quran) and is a cure for every disease.

*[This narration has been recorded by Ath-Thualbi from Abu Sulaiman, who narrated it from Muawiya bin Saleh (RA), Tafseer Mazhari 1:31]*



*19. Surah Mulk which protects one from the Torment of the Grave*



*It was narrated that Abdullah ibn Masud said:* Whoever reads Tabarakallahi Biyadihil Mulk [i.e. Surah al-Mulk] every night, Allah will protect him from the torment of the grave. At the time of the Messenger of Allah (Peace be upon him) we used to call it al-maniah (that which protects). In the Book of Allah it is a surah which, whoever recites it every night has done very well. *(an-Nasai)*



*20. Surah Zilzalah worth half of the Quran*



*Abdullah Ibn Abbas and Anas Ibn Malik (Ra) reported that the Prophet (Peace be upon him) said,* Whoever recited Surah Zilzilah (99) would get the reward of reciting half the Quran. Whoever recited Surah al Kaafirun (109) would get a reward as if reading a quarter of the Quran. Whoever recited Surah al Ikhlas (112)would get a reward as if reading one third of the Quran. *(At-Tirmidhi 2818/A)*



*21. Surah Iklhas worth a third of the Quran* 



*Abu Said al-Khudri (RA) reported that the Messenger of Allah (Peace be upon him) said to his Companions,* Are any of you unable to recite a third of the Quran in a night? That was difficult for them and they said, Which of us is able to do that, Messenger of Allah? He said, [The surah] Say: He is Allah, Absolute Oneness, Allah, the Everlasting Sustainer of all (112) constitutes a third of the Quran. *(Sahih al-Bukhari 6:61 #534, Riyad as-Salihin by Imam an-Nawawi Ch.183 #1010)*



*22. Surah Iklhas recited 200 times daily gets forgiveness of 50 years of sin*



*Anas ( RA) reported the Prophet (Peace be upon him) as saying,* If anyone recites two hundred times daily, Qul huwallahu ahad the sins of fifty years will be wiped out, unless he is in debt. *(At-Tirmidhi and Darami*).

The latter version has *fifty times* and he did not mention* unless he is in debt*



*23. Surah al Falaq and An Naas protection from Jinn and evil eye*



The Prophet (Peace be upon him) used to seek refuge from the jinn as well as from the evil eye until Surah al Falaq and An Naas were revealed. When they were sent down, he utilised them and left other things. *[At-Tirmidhi #1984, Riyad as-Salihin by Imam an-Nawawi Ch.183 #1014]*



*24. Good manners are the Heaviest on the good deed scales*



Abu Darda (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Prophet (Peace be upon him) said, "Nothing will be heavier on the Day of Resurrection in the Scale of the believer than good manners. Allah hates one who utters foul or coarse language.''

So let us be the best towards others and be humble!

Let us also remember Allah as much as we can!



25. We will regret the Seconds we wasted without remembering Allah



*Hadhrat Mu'az [RA] narrated Rasulallah (Peace be upon him) said:* The Inhabitants of Paradise will not be grief stricken or sorrowful about anything they did in the life of the world except for the time they spent without being in the remembrance of Allah *(Tabaraani)* 



*26. Do Dhikr of Allah even if its on Comfortable beds*



Hadhrat Abu Saeed Khudri (Ra) narrates that Rasulullah (Peace be upon him) said: 

There are many people reclining on comfortable beds and making the Dhikr of Allah on earth. Allah will grant them elevated ranks (in the Aakhirah). *(Ibn Habbaan)*

Those indulging in luxury should not abstain from Dhikrullah. They too should be constantly engaged in the remembrance of Allah whilst enjoying the comforts of the bounties which whilst enjoying the comforts of the bounties which Allah has bestowed on them and Allah will give them elevated ranks in the hereafter.



*27. Do so much Dhikr that people think your mad*



*Hadhrat Abu Saeed Khurdi (Ra) also narrates that Rasulullah (Peace be upon him) said:* 

Engage in the Dhikr of Allah in such abundance that people comment that you are insane. *(Ahmed, Abu Yala, Ibn Habbaan)*



*28. Remember Allah in the places where people dont usually remember Allah*



It is mentioned in hadith that in a place where people are oblivious to dhikir, remembrance of Allah is like being steadfast in jihad, when others are running away. *(Targhib, p. 193, vol. 3 ref. Bazar and Tibrani)*

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO DOWNLOAD*

----------


## Tulip

Though I am not sure of the rewards quoted above but of course zikr of Allah and the recitations of surahs is always beneficial for us. JazakAllah for such nice sharing bro.

----------


## the_truth

*Simple quick Dhikr after Making Wudu.* 

*RasulAllah sal Allahu alayhi wa sallam said,* "If anyone of you, after perfecting his wudu, says, '*Ash hadu an laa ilaaha illAllah, wa ashhadu anna Muhammadan 'Abduhu wa Rasooluh* (I bear witness that there is no god but Allah and that Muhammad is his slave and Messenger), the eight gates of Jannah will open for him and he will be permitted to enter from whichever he wishes" *(Muslim).*

----------

